# Crude Oil on the CZ route in Utah.



## bgiaquin (Jan 15, 2014)

Recent pics show crude oil trains on the former D&RGW in Utah.

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=464860&nseq=0

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=435039&nseq=4

I do not think we are looking at any real problems here since oil is not produced in Utah, just something worth noting.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jan 15, 2014)

These types of trains are now common on every major rail route. What does it matter if the oil is produced in Utah or not?


----------



## guest (Jan 15, 2014)

After the recent disaster in Quebec, there was a lot of discussion about the types of tankers used in North America, with one opinion being that certain types of tanker should be banned. Where does that stand now? And can anyone identify the car type(s) in the OP's photos?


----------



## bgiaquin (Jan 15, 2014)

MikefromCrete said:


> These types of trains are now common on every major rail route. What does it matter if the oil is produced in Utah or not?


I was not asking for attitude.


----------



## chakk (Jan 15, 2014)

Caption on the second photo says that the oil is trucked from the wells (in eastern Utah?) to Helper, UT, where it is transferred to railroad tank cars and hauled by train to refineries near Salt Lake City. That's a LOT of truckloads for each train! I wonder how many state highways are being ground up by all of that truck traffic?


----------



## bgiaquin (Jan 15, 2014)

chakk said:


> Caption on the second photo says that the oil is trucked from the wells (in eastern Utah?) to Helper, UT, where it is transferred to railroad tank cars and hauled by train to refineries near Salt Lake City. That's a LOT of truckloads for each train! I wonder how many state highways are being ground up by all of that truck traffic?


I do not think there any wells in eastern Utah, but I could be wrong.

Edit: I looked up Uintah Basin and it is indeed in eastern Utah.


----------

